# CO2 refills - West Yorkshire



## AAB (19 Apr 2012)

I have just started injecting CO2 and am thinking ahead of when I will need to refill my cylinder.  Anybody know anywhere in West Yorkshire that do CO2 refills at a reasonable price? I have been told that maidenhead aquatics at carrgate garden centre charges around £20 for a 500g JBL bottle, is that the going rate?


----------



## AAB (21 Apr 2012)

Any one?


----------



## Wally (27 Apr 2012)

Hi there
I get my co2 from Flamstop in Bradford.I did get my extinguishers from them so they will refill them at cost which works out at about £20 for a 2kg.I don't now of anywhere that refills JBL bottles though.You could give Harrogate   aquatics a ring,they are Dennerle stockists and sell the complete kits.


----------



## AAB (27 Apr 2012)

Thanks wally, I will try and contact them to check if they will do jbl bottle.


----------



## malawistu (28 Apr 2012)

i live in Wakefield and i go to hydraponica on doncaster road there is also this place in ossett but i haven't used them


----------



## AAB (28 Apr 2012)

The place is Ossett is called Interfish but they only do refills for TMC bottles. How much do  hydraponica charge for 500g JBL refill?


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Apr 2012)

Just do a search for some fire saftey businesses round your area - they should refill them if they are  in date. £20 seems a bit expensive for a refill though...


----------



## AAB (30 Apr 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Just do a search for some fire saftey businesses round your area - they should refill them if they are  in date. £20 seems a bit expensive for a refill though...



That was exactly my thought that £20 seems a bit too much. 

Can I please ask a stupid question? What do you mean by 'in date'.  I tried to look for a date on my JBL cylinder but couldn't see anything on it. How long are they meant to stay in date and how would I know if it's in date?


----------



## skeletonw00t (1 May 2012)

There should be like an engraving on the cylinder itself. 

This will be when it was made (i believe) and as long as its within 10 years they will refill it.


----------



## AAB (1 May 2012)

Thanks - I will look that up when I get home.


----------



## malawistu (1 May 2012)

AAB said:
			
		

> The place is Ossett is called Interfish but they only do refills for TMC bottles. How much do  hydraponica charge for 500g JBL refill?



didnt mean interfish http://www.hydrofire.co.uk/


----------

